# Anyone ever done Cracked Mirror top on a guitar?



## ozzman619 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm thinking taking a Dean ML and putting a cracked mirror top on it, but honestly i have no clue even where to start or how i'm even going to go about doing it. Has anyone ever done this before or have any ideas on how it could be done?


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 11, 2012)

According to this, it's not as mysterious as it seems. 

How to Make a Cracked Mirror Guitar | eHow.com


----------



## ozzman619 (Dec 11, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> According to this, it's not as mysterious as it seems.
> 
> How to Make a Cracked Mirror Guitar | eHow.com



Definitely some good advice there but following that would just give me a cracked mirror onto of the guitar, i was kinda thinking of somehow routing out the top layer but keeping the binding so it'll be around the mirror.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 11, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> How to Make a Cracked Mirror Guitar | eHow.com




I would *NOT* use a router to cut glass. Get one of those rolling-wheel glass cutters, cut-out a V-shaped piece that barely touches the outline, then cut 2-3" wide arcs off by cutting along the outline of the guitar and then cutting out to the edge of the mirror.

Ray


----------



## Stompmeister (Dec 12, 2012)

ElRay said:


> I would *NOT* use a router to cut glass. Get one of those rolling-wheel glass cutters, cut-out a V-shaped piece that barely touches the outline, then cut 2-3" wide arcs off by cutting along the outline of the guitar and then cutting out to the edge of the mirror.
> 
> Ray



If you had read the full article, it said to use the router to cut the template, and glass cutters to cut the mirror 

EDIT: I correct myself, they did say to use the router on the mirror. Thats just silly.


----------



## dtdb (Dec 12, 2012)

I believe I read an article with Hugh Manson saying that he just took an acrylic mirror, jumped on it to crack it, then glued it onto the guitar top. No point in making something more complicated than it has to be.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 12, 2012)

Stompmeister said:


> EDIT: I correct myself, they did say to use the router on the mirror. Thats just silly.


... and free-hand to boot :face palm:

Ray


----------



## Kroaton (Dec 13, 2012)

Search the muse.mu forums in the kit&tab section , tons of people there have done this and everything you'd want to know is probably in the Luthiery thread there.


----------



## Itchyman (Dec 15, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> According to this, it's not as mysterious as it seems.
> 
> How to Make a Cracked Mirror Guitar | eHow.com


In the "More Like This", I got "When to wear a thong"


----------



## Kroaton (Dec 15, 2012)

That's only advisable if you put a mirror in your crack , not the other way arround.


----------



## pondman (Dec 15, 2012)

I've got a Silvertone Paul Stanley Cracked Mirror with a perfect and totally smooth clear finish over the top. I often look at it and wonder how it was done 
It looks as though it must have been dipped.


----------

